# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بهترین رشته کارشناسی بدون کنکور چیه؟

## samweb

سلام دوستان بنظرتون بهترین رشته کارشناسی بدون کنکور چیه؟

----------


## nafise74

> سلام دوستان بنظرتون بهترین رشته کارشناسی بدون کنکور چیه؟


*رشته های ریاضی فعلا همشون بدون کنکور شدن!!! الان تازه میخای بدون کنکور بزنی؟؟ چه رشته ای مد نطرت هس؟؟ باید ببینی ظرفیتش پر شده یا نه*

----------


## Takfir

روان شناسی! حقوق!   دومی فرقی نمیکنه کجا بخونی! مهم اینه که تو آزمون وکالت قبول شی

----------


## Harir

رشته های انسانی مد نطرتونه یا ریاضی؟
عمران-حقوق خوبن

----------


## nafise74

حقوق- عمران- معماری- حسابداری اینا خوبن!!!!

----------


## samweb

> *رشته های ریاضی فعلا همشون بدون کنکور شدن!!! الان تازه میخای بدون کنکور بزنی؟؟ چه رشته ای مد نطرت هس؟؟ باید ببینی ظرفیتش پر شده یا نه*


نه برا پسر عموم میخوام...
پرتو پزشکی چطوره دوستان؟؟؟

----------


## nafise74

پرتو پزشکی که بدون کنکور نیس  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## samweb

> پرتو پزشکی که بدون کنکور نیس


بدون کنکور هست"مهندسی پرتو پزشکی" بنظرتون خوبه؟

----------


## nafise74

نمیدونم نظری ندارم  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## samweb

کمک اپ :Yahoo (31):

----------


## samweb

uppppppp

----------


## farshidr90

حلا چرا بدون کنکور؟

----------


## samweb

با کنکور قبول نشده

----------


## reza1995

حقوق کجا بدون کنکور جذب میکنن؟؟
بگین ما هم بریم :Yahoo (21): 
رشته حقوق و علوم قضایی با آزمون جذب میشن..

__
رشته ریاضی :
مهندسی برق،مکانیک
تجربی : نمیدونم
انسانی هم فقط بدون آزمون خوب روانشناسی.

----------


## samweb

بالا باش

----------


## mahsa92

> حقوق کجا بدون کنکور جذب میکنن؟؟
> بگین ما هم بریم
> رشته حقوق و علوم قضایی با آزمون جذب میشن..
> 
> __
> رشته ریاضی :
> مهندسی برق،مکانیک
> تجربی : نمیدونم
> انسانی هم فقط بدون آزمون خوب روانشناسی.


شهر ما حقوق چند ساله كه بدون كنكوره


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## nafise74

> حقوق کجا بدون کنکور جذب میکنن؟؟
> بگین ما هم بریم
> رشته حقوق و علوم قضایی با آزمون جذب میشن..
> 
> __
> رشته ریاضی :
> مهندسی برق،مکانیک
> تجربی : نمیدونم
> انسانی هم فقط بدون آزمون خوب روانشناسی.


دانشگاه ازاد ایت الله املی امل هم حقوق بدون کنکور جذب میکنه!!! :Yahoo (50):

----------


## reza1995

> شهر ما حقوق چند ساله كه بدون كنكوره
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


:yahoo (21):

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> دانشگاه ازاد ایت الله املی امل هم حقوق بدون کنکور جذب میکنه!!!


عجبز:yahoo (4):

----------

